

Memories of the Melissa virus - asymptotic
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2009/03/26/memories-melissa-virus/

======
btilly
My fondest memory of the Melissa virus was coming home and my wife asking me
why an email looked all messed up. I told her that that was why I run Linux.
She looked _really_ confused, and said she wanted to see the actual email
since it was from a friend. I explained that she was staring at the source
code to a virus, and told her what would have happened had we been using
Windows.

